# All Living Things Multi-Level Small Animal Cage



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

I found the All Living Things Multi-Level Small Animal Cage on the PetSmart website earlier (http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...d36-21573/cat-36-catid-600011?var_id=36-21573), and it seems exactly like a DCN, give or take a few inches, and its also a LOT cheaper. Does anyone have any experiences with this cage, like is it as good as a DCN, how easy it is to make, why its at a much lower price than a DCN, exc.? If it is a good quality cage then my current and future rats would probably appreciate it! But any advice or tips on it vs other cages would be very welcome. Thanks


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

Looks exactly like critter nation, I think the dimensions are the same as well, at least depth and width are.

I don't think it's cheaper though. http://www.amazon.com/MidWest-Critt...qid=1447018896&sr=8-1&keywords=critter+nation Thats with free shipping as well.


----------



## Ratloved (Oct 4, 2015)

I am not 100% but I believe it is the same cage, only marketed under different name for petsmart.


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Currently the Critter Nation is on sale; when its not there's about a 90$ difference, and I probably couldn't get the DCN before the sale stops, sadly. :-/


----------



## CosmicKat62 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ratloved said:


> I am not 100% but I believe it is the same cage, only marketed under different name for petsmart.


I think you're right- that's what this link says... https://www.reddit.com/r/RATS/comments/36qq35/petsmarts_all_living_things_multi_level_the_cage/

Thank for pointing it out.


----------



## Verucasdad (Aug 31, 2015)

I have this cage and it has a curved top. It was easy to assemble and the wheels make it easy to scoot around. I got mine at PetSmart and they matched their online price because in-store was more expensive. My two little ones LOVE it. The ramps are a little slippery, but they got around that by climbing. Two doors on the side and two BIG doors on one end make it easy to clean IMHO.


----------



## Love My Rats (Sep 3, 2015)

I love this cage , I have Summer and Breezy in this cage and it's a very sturdy cage , well worthe the price I also have a critter nation cage they both look but the Living World cage is a better buy , the critter nation cage is not as sturdy


----------



## Gri (Nov 6, 2015)

I bought my single cn at 1800petsupplys website for 104 i would defenitly recomend it because they seem to always have sales and a ton of cupons to use, tbh i thought the website was fishy but i got every thing in one pice and the lady was very friendly when i spoke with them on the phone to verify my adress n stuff


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

yeah...it's about $90 more than the DCN right now. and normally, the DCN sells on amazon for less than that (around $220). I'd suggest what I did to get my first DCN. Ask for amazon gift cards for Christmas, etc. then use them when purchasing to help with the cost. I had about $90 in giftcards the last time I ordered a DCN from Amazon and it worked great.


----------

